# Ariens' dipstick virtually illegible



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't figure this out and my eyes aren't that bad. I can barely read the dipstick on this new machine (921030). Upon first blush, you'd say there is nothing on the dipstick at all to indicate LO or MAX levels. With a bit of magnification and some contrast adjustment, you can see some very faint markings:



















Am I missing something  I'd never be able to read that with or without glasses let alone verify that the level is OK.

Also, supposedly there's an "owner's manual" for the engine but I can't locate it. Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

looks like the markings were very lightly stamped . mine are hard to see but don't appear as bad as yours.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine's the same way on my Path-Pro......I can see them though so that's all that matters


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Any way you guys could post a picture or make a measurement to the MAX line and I might be able to scribe something on mine indicating full?

Should I complain to the mfr about this? It's kind of ridiculous. Thanks.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

uberT said:


> Any way you guys could post a picture or make a measurement to the MAX line and I might be able to scribe something on mine indicating full?
> 
> Should I complain to the mfr about this? It's kind of ridiculous. Thanks.


I'm guessing the Chinese may have better eyes than us Americans  I will go grab mine quick and measure and will post the results.

As far as the engine manual, it looks like this:


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

OK, using my digital caliper and my dipstick shown in the attachment, I get 11/16" from the very bottom edge of the dipstick to the very top end of the hatching. Then I get 3/4" from the very bottom edge of the hatching to the very bottom edge of the word "FULL".


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

JR, thanks for checking that. I assume the top of the cross hatched area represents FULL?


I found this statement on their website:




Ariens said:


> *Why does my AX engine, not have a High Oil Fill Dipstick? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These nice folks are doing an awesome job confusing me. My unit does not have this secondary "yellow dipstick".


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow that is hard to read.i lucked out an have a yellow one which is easy to read.but thats ridiculous how do they expect someone to read that.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

There is probably a lot of variation in the stamping of the lettering..
Probably most of the dipsticks have much more legible writing, more pressure used on the stamping machine, which is probably supposed to be the "normal" configuration..

while some, like the example above, have very light stamping, caused by variations in manufacturing..
for most, that would considered a reject, but to the Chinese, it's obviously "good enough"..

Scot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> but to the Chinese, it's obviously "good enough"..


+100. It gave me quite the sinking feeling last night that maybe this is the tip of the iceberg with this brand-new machine - - let's hope not.

[mumbling to self]...and I thought the Ariens is supposed to be the Mercedes of snow blowers...[/mumbling to self]


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> OK, using my digital caliper and my dipstick shown in the attachment, I get 11/16" from the very bottom edge of the dipstick to the very top end of the hatching.


JR, thanks again for checking this. I guess I'm going to use my engraver tool and scribe a fresh line at 11/16" and call it quits.

While I don't see any guidelines on this, I assume we're checking the oil level when hot?

I'm a bit reluctant to order a new dipstick ($15 delivered) unless I can get someone to go into the stock room and inspect the part before sending it to me


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

uberT said:


> JR, thanks again for checking this. I guess I'm going to use my engraver tool and scribe a fresh line at 11/16" and call it quits.
> 
> While I don't see any guidelines on this, I assume we're checking the oil level when hot?
> 
> I'm a bit reluctant to order a new dipstick ($15 delivered) unless I can get someone to go into the stock room and inspect the part before sending it to me


Yeah, I assume the top of the hatch is full, however, when I check mine it's over that mark and I still have the factory fill in seeing I only have 2 hours on the machine. When I change the oil, I'm going to get it nice and warm and let it drain awhile and then measure out and pour in the specified quantity stated in the manual. Then I'll take notice of where it falls on the dipstick and that will be my "full" mark.

Yes, I normally check the oil when hot/warm. I also change it when hot as well.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wonderful quality control brought to us by our friends(?) In the far east. Makes me question the whole engine now.  I mean, heck, if they can't control a simple stamping process what else aren't they controlling? My humble 2¢.


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Not so much Ariens fault as is the engine mfg'r. That said....that dipstick SUCKS. Got the all yellow plastic one on mine. A good engraving should take care of it. Love to hear where the engine mfg'r got THAT part!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Guys, look at it this way, we should feel lucky it doesn't have 满 stamped in it instead of FULL!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Guys, look at it this way, we should feel lucky it doesn't have 满 stamped in it instead of FULL!


ROFL!! That's really funny!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I need to thank Google Translate for that though, as I don't know Chinese


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*OK, I think this has gotten worse...*

...I looked at the dipstick (yellow, pictured below) for the Path Pro and there are no indications on it, just a series of small bumps. The Owner's Manual for the snow blower says to look for details in the engine guide. The Engine guide says you need to see the Owner's Manual  

Does anyone else know what to do with this small, plastic yellow dipstick?

*Quiz:*


Below you will see four different dipsticks. Two of the dipsticks are intended for normal people with normal eyesight. The other two are built to a different standard, possibly for use on another planet  Can you identify each


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Good news!!*

I found yet another engine manual on the LCT site that contained useful info 

This shot indicates there's an "*H*" and and "*L*" on the plastic dipstick 










Y'all can see it, right? I did my best to enhance the foto:


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

You really don't need the yellow dipstick if yours is anything like mine. Look at the picture. When the oil is at the rim, it's full. One of those fill it till you spill it deals.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

A trick I learned for metal oil dipsticks -- drill a small hole between the low and high mark. Makes it easier to know that the oil is at least in the middle of the dipstick!


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

gsnod! excellent! I'm going to do that!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's my buddies dipstick (man, that just doesn't sound right  ). He has the same 208cc motor found in the Path-Pro's but his is in a Compact 22. Seems his is quit a bit better!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I finally figured out why they can't be read. JRHAWK9 posted the chinese word for full and that was how the dipsticks were originally stamped. Well, they ground them off and re-stamped them but since the metal was thinner it didn't get stamped very deep.

What's that long word on that dipstick? Donotfill?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

DONOTFILL translates to DO NOT FILL which basically means the engine doesn't need oil. It is one of the new high tech Chinese ones.

Wonder how that warranty claim will go for the user who doesn't add oil. Says right there not to.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> You really don't need the yellow dipstick if yours is anything like mine. Look at the picture. When the oil is at the rim, it's full. One of those fill it till you spill it deals.


Right Larry

On my 414cc with the yellow stick, It gets filled to the edge.

My Honda tiller and generator fill the same way and have sticks similar to the yellow one.

Heck, I grew up with small engines that never had dip sticks.

Ken


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I finally figured out why they can't be read.


 
Same here. Thanks for posting that shot of the dipstick, JR. Now I can see what I couldn't see! I could barely make out the letters "OK" on mine. I thought it was "JK" for just kidding...

I'm really apprehensive about running machines unfamiliar to me when I can't verify the engine oil level...it doesn't inspire confidence when you can't determine if it's too little, too much or just right  FWIW, the level on both these machines is just about perfect.

I have sent a note to Ariens. They have to forward it to the "product specialist" for a determination  

Thanks, all !! And I do like the idea of drilling the hole in the dipstick to indicate a FULL condition.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I've seen them with holes drilled in them...also with V notch on the side. Problem is, at my age, reading any dipstick is a challenge. MH


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Right Larry
> 
> On my 414cc with the yellow stick, It gets filled to the edge.
> 
> ...


Me too Ken. I wonder if we are picking the fly shot out of pepper here.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Reminds me of this old gentlemen that replaced FOUR 18HP engines in his Craftmen garden tractor after each seized within 4-6 hours during one summer. Finally the mechanic quit just switching dipsticks from the old motor to the new one. In a thinking moment. He ordered a new dipstick to see why they didn't send replacement engines with dipsticks.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Ariens deluxe 28 dipstick has the markings on the bottom that really helps.
other than the yellow color ,it works ok. Hey its not everyday you get to show-off your dipstick.lol


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

just changed the oil in my 921030 and 20 oz. came out and 20 oz. went back in. once i filled it and let it set a while i checked the oil and noticed it only read on the stick to the top of the xxxxx's. my dipstick stamping was no where near as shallow and unreadable as the original posters here but just the same with fresh oil it was very hard to read the level. i removed the stick and scribed lines on both side with a razorblade knife.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I had a note back from Ariens (Joy) on this matter and they say they need to forward my comments to the engine manufacturer


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

uberT said:


> I had a note back from Ariens (Joy) on this matter and they say they need to forward my comments to the engine manufacturer


Did you tell them to make sure they translate it to Chinese first otherwise they may not understand them?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

LOL! No, no! The engine mfr is located in SC !!

(I drilled a hole in my dipstick last night. I'm going to put this out of my mind  and pray for snow from here forward... )


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

uberT said:


> JR, thanks for checking that. I assume the top of the cross hatched area represents FULL?
> These nice folks are doing an awesome job confusing me. My unit does not have this secondary "yellow dipstick".


According to LCT: "Engine oil recommendations are located in the engine Operator’s Manual. LCT recommends using a high quality 4-stroke automotive detergent oil. The oil should be checked before each engine use and changed after the initial break-in period of 20 hours Regular oil changes should occur every 40 hours or 6 months of operation, whichever comes first.

136cc Engine Oil Capacity - 16 ounces (473ml)
208cc Engine Oil Capacity - 16 ounces (473ml)
291cc Engine Oil Capacity - 32 ounces (946ml)
414cc Engine Oil Capacity - 38 ounces (1,123ml)"

Here's an image from the LCT website on checking oil. 










The dipstick is located on the right side, under the starter. If you remove the dipstick when filling, any excess will overflow and leave the engine at the proper level.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, Enigma, we got that one figured out a while ago 

I drilled a small hole in the dipstick of the bigger machine at the FULL point. That works well. Also, as the oil ages and darkens, it kinda makes the stamped impressions more visible vs when the oil is brand new.

Is it time for my first oil changes  I'm starting to worry that the snow season might have wrapped up


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey all,
My dipstick is properly stamped but after changing oil with Synthetic I had to use the sun's reflection to see the level properly.
I don't know about you guys on the northeastern seaboard, we had a 10" dumping of the very fluffy stuff. I would'nt mind it be the last at this point.

Take care All

Norm


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

I helped a lady friend assemble her brand new Path Pro. It has the 208 cc with a dip stick and it had both upper and lower holes. So drill your own or maybe Ariens will supply a new version if you call them.

Glad she did not get the smaller engine without the dipstick. Looks like it would be a pain to fill.

The machine seems higher quality than the Toro's. The wheels and axle are way better. My only complaint is the fuel shut off is hidden inside. It fired up on 2 easy pulls. 

Got her all squared away with using sta-bil and how to change the oil after 5 hrs. I removed the belt cover so she could see how to change the belt. The scrapper bar was set up and also showed her how to inspect for wear.


----------



## SirFuego (Dec 1, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> You really don't need the yellow dipstick if yours is anything like mine. Look at the picture. When the oil is at the rim, it's full. One of those fill it till you spill it deals.


That makes sense and was my first thought when I saw that diagram.

I was a bit confused on my new Deluxe 28 (just shipped from Ariens to my dealer a couple weeks ago) when the manual said the oil dipstick was at the bottom of the engine when the dipstick (also with crappy scribing) was clearly on the top. Mine doesn't even have the yellow dipstick on the bottom of the engine -- the tube has some sort of single rotation flathead screw (like you see holding in bathroom stalls together so people don't unscrew them) on it with no special coloring.

So I'm guessing Ariens realized the confusion in having two dipsticks (and nothing really discussing it well in either manual) and just capped off the lower tube with a screw that wasn't designed to be easily taken off by hand or with a regular screwdriver. I'll take a picture of it tonight if I remember.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Sometimes on the steel dipsticks that are hard to read you can blue the metal with a propane torch making it easier to read the stamp marks.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Maybe the dipstick is less than critical with the Path Pro design. As long as the oil level is nearly over-flowing from the port, you're good to go.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Since we live in an additive world, I should try to invent one with a fluorescent tone.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

A hole is good, also hit it with a file, full and low, or a center punch [metal]. File a couple of t**s off {plastic]. Sorry.
Sid


----------



## SirFuego (Dec 1, 2014)

SirFuego said:


> Blue Hill said:
> 
> 
> > You really don't need the yellow dipstick if yours is anything like mine. Look at the picture. When the oil is at the rim, it's full. One of those fill it till you spill it deals.
> ...


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm running a Honda 1132. It's a fill till you spill.....why even have a dip stick...

Now to figure out how to get oil into the port without spilling it all over


----------

